

Yahoo reportedly plans to steal Google’s thunder with it’s own YouTube rival - techiemonkey
http://techgeekforever.com/2014/03/29/yahoo-reportedly-plans-to-steal-some-of-googles-thunder-with-its-own-youtube-rival/

======
dotcoma
Is this a joke, or what? (and: "its own YouTube rival")

~~~
muzz
more like just a very poor submission. poor analysis and simple errors like
calling the CEO "Marissa Mayers"

